# *** درجات الشمامسة الخمسة ***



## كوك (21 فبراير 2011)

_*درجات الشمامسة ****_

_*رتب الشماسة حسب الترتيب التصاعدى : 

1- الابصالتس *المرتل * 

*_


_*2- الاناغنوستيس * القارىء * 



*__*3- الايبودياكون * مساعد شماس * 



*__*4- الدياكون * شماس كامل * 



5- الارشيدياكون * رئيس شماسة * 

*_​_*
*_​


----------



## kalimooo (21 فبراير 2011)

شكرا  للمعلومات  القيمة
الرب يبارك فيك


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 فبراير 2011)

معلومات جميله
ميرسى على المعلومه يا كيرو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (23 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> شكرا للمعلومات القيمة
> الرب يبارك فيك


_*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل*_

_*يا كليمو*_
_*الرب يبارك خدمتك*_
​


----------



## كوك (23 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> معلومات جميله
> 
> ميرسى على المعلومه يا كيرو
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

_*شكرا يا كوكو على مرورك الجميل*_

_*الرب يباركك*_​


----------



## zezza (23 فبراير 2011)

كنت حفظاهم و انا صغيرة 
شكرا كوك على الموضوع و انك فكرتنا بيهم تانى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## كوك (23 فبراير 2011)

_*ههههههههههه*_

_*ميرسى ليكى يا ZEZAZ*_

_*على مرورك*_

_*الرب يباركك*_​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 فبراير 2011)

*ميرسى على المعلومه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## كوك (25 فبراير 2011)

_ميرسى على مرورك الجميل_



_الرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 فبراير 2011)

انا نفسى اكون راهب


كوك قال:


> _ميرسى على مرورك الجميل_
> 
> 
> 
> _الرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## كوك (25 فبراير 2011)

> انا نفسى اكون راهب




_*بس يريت يكون من قلبك *_

_*وانت تكون راهب*_

_*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل يا باشا *_
​​


----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2011)

> درجات الشمامسة ***
> 
> رتب الشماسة حسب الترتيب التصاعدى :
> 
> ...



*معلومـــه
ومجهـــــود
رائـــع

شكــــــرا

سلام المسيـــــــــــــح*​


----------



## tamav maria (25 فبراير 2011)

اشكرك كوك
معلومات قيمه


----------



## كوك (25 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *معلومـــه*
> *ومجهـــــود*
> *رائـــع*​
> *شكــــــرا*​
> ...


 

_*شكرا لك يا النهيسى*_​


----------



## كوك (25 فبراير 2011)

netta قال:


> اشكرك كوك
> معلومات قيمه


 

_*العفو*_

_*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل*_​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (27 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة دى انا اول مرة اعرفها​


----------



## كوك (2 مارس 2011)

شايمس قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات القيمة دى انا اول مرة اعرفها​


 

_*شكرا لمرورك يا باشا *_

_*تسلم ايدك*_

_*الرب يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (2 مارس 2011)

jesus_heart قال:


> http://jesus0heart.blogspot.com مدونه قلب يسوع الفادى
> تحتوي علي كتب وكثير من الخدمات المسيحية وتأملات روحية وترانيم ومواضيع روحيه ووعظات وقداسات كله للتحميل ادخل وحمل بسرعه مستنى ايه


 

_*تقريبا يا باشا ينقل الى موضوع اخر *_​


----------

